# Forum About Russia Society  Бокс, баня, Фёдор Емельяненко, Brett Rogers

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFoOSqVUv-g 
На обед у Фёдора *перловая каша* (в армии называют _шрапнелью_)  
Опять вперёд и лишь вперёд наш новый караул идёт,
   Пол года по уставу я живу...
   Далёкий пост, короткий сон, звонит начкара в телефон
   И два ряда колючки обхожу. 
  Припев: *Перловую кашу за родину нашу*,
     Ремень автомата на грудь...
     Сто дней до приказа и бабу ни разу,    
     Попробуй такое забудь.                  
    Как будто бы удар в поддых, не выходных, не проходных
   А прапора кричат - "Кому легко?"
   Кто даст на это мне ответ? На плечи в путь бронижелет
   И сново закружило, понесло... 
    Припев. 
     Но верим мы - настанет день, не ляжет на свободу тень,
   Последний раз пройдём КП ворота...
   Мы сядим пить за тех парней, кто бросив юбки матерей,
   Пришёл отдать бесценные два года...
      Мы сядим пить за тех парней, кто бросив юбки матерей
     Сполна отдал бесценные два года. 
   Припев.  _ Комментарии:_ 
начкара - начальник караула
КП - контрольный пункт

----------


## mishau_

А где же бой?

----------


## mishau_

Нашёл!  ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr_DfPUGXW8

----------


## Lampada

Вот это да!    ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14EAb7TZGH8

----------


## mishau_

Мне вот этот понравился http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp4o1vzQvik 
ЦСКА, эх я там тоже занимался.  ::

----------

